# VapeCon 2016 Local Vendor Juice Shootout !!



## shaunnadan

*VapeCon 2016 Local Vendor Juice Shootout !! *
--- brought to you by *ECIGSSA*---​




ECIGSSA will be hosting the *Local Vendor Juice Shootout* at VapeCon 2016 on the 27th August 2016 at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094)

We all love our local juice makers. They brew magic into a bottle and life would be very sad without them. They offer us Premium E-Liquid at affordable prices and are true pillars in our community.

But we all love a good competition... VapeCon 2015 saw the birth of XXX from Vapour Mountain ! Who knows what the vendors have hidden up their sleeves this year?

*How does it work?*

Vendors will have the opportunity to submit a *new unreleased *juice that will be made available for VapeCon 2016 attendees at the ECIGSSA Stand to sample and vote on. This will be a blind tasting and voting. The names of the juices and their creators will not be shown.

*Only 1 vote per person *will be permitted. Voters will be encouraged to taste them all and vote for the juice they like the most.
Juices will be sampled in an i Just 2 tank with a 0.5ohm coil (or equivalent)
The winning juice will win the coveted VapeCon 2016 Vendor Juice Shootout title and will have the bragging rights that follow for the year ahead. In addition, the vendor will win a banner advertising package on ECIGSSA.
*We invite you to the ECIGSSA Stand on VapeCon day to taste some up and coming magic from our local mixologists. Vote for your favourite and take part in continuing this great contest.*

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Can't wait for this!
Time to discover the next winner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper

Awesome


----------



## GMacDiggity

When will the results of this be out? Keen to see how the new juices fared. And more importantly invest in some of the winners juice


----------



## shaunnadan

*Vapecon 2016*
Local Vendor Juice Shootout Results
​




1st Place - *Paulies E-Liquid*
@Paulie 







2nd Place - *Noon Clouds*
@Morne 








3rd Place - *Retro Vapes Co*
@Retro Vape Co

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

This was a fabulous competition
Well done to the winners and to @shaunnadan for organising and arranging!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington

Well done to the winners! I actually went to go taste them all but most of the setups had miserably burnt coils in them so that was a bit unfair for those whose juice was being judged in unvapeable setups.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Vapington said:


> Well done to the winners! I actually went to go taste them all but most of the setups had miserably burnt coils in them so that was a bit unfair for those whose juice was being judged in unvapeable setups.



I thought that was just the vendors using charcoal brikets v1 concentrate

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## shaunnadan

Vapington said:


> Well done to the winners! I actually went to go taste them all but most of the setups had miserably burnt coils in them so that was a bit unfair for those whose juice was being judged in unvapeable setups.



you can teach a promo girl to fill up an ijust2 but you cant.... wait i forgot what comes next

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

